# Mann Lake



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Got to hand it to Mann lake they deliver! I started purchasing from them last year and was impressed. This year we have kept them busy and they have all the bases covered as far as I am concerned. 

Kelleys has let me down big time lately. Delay after delay. 

Dadant hasn't changed over the decade I have been beekeeping...... slow but steady


:applause:If Mann lake keeps doing what they are doing we will be keeping them busy for a long time to come!:applause:


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

I say Great job also--since they have changed from ups -to fedex-the trucks arrive
on saturdays- not the next monday --the bottom line is --THE BOOTOM LINE---RDY-B


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I must say the same for them. I order largely from them and so far I've not had the problems I have had from others. Their shipping is awesome not to mention the rewards program.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes the reward program adds up quick


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

yea mann lake is fast. ive got everything ive ordered within 3 days every time.


----------



## bw200314 (Sep 3, 2015)

Love Mann Lake. Very good service and always have what u need. Been dealing with Bushy Mt also out of NC. if u buy over $150 they ship free. Also love Mann Lakes prices


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Touché! I ordered jars from them 2 weeks ago. It was on a Wednesday morning and they were at my door by 10 am Friday morning (48 hours from Pennsylvania to Tennessee). And yes with the rewards program and no sales tax, I'll continue doing business with them if they can keep it up.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I am a very small time buyer, but Mann Lake treats me like a big deal. Brushy's stuff seems to be a little better, but I still buy mostly from Mann Lake.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

I got one super board that was warped and split and they replaced it quickly.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've never had any problems with Mann Lake. They are the supplier I recommend to new beeks who are looking for equipment. I buy their budget supers and they are perfectly functional at a good price. No sales tax, free and fast shipping, and the rewards program are great.


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree. I regularly buy from Mann Lake too.

Jim.


----------



## jaked007 (Apr 16, 2014)

I've bought all my frames and foundation from Mannlake. I find the bonus room odd. The prices look good up front, but you have buy the through ebay, and lose the free shipping. After shipping you end up paying more for items they deem sub quality than their top stuff with free shipping, so the bonus seems questionable at best.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Their vented jackets and veils are very nice also


----------



## bw200314 (Sep 3, 2015)

I do not go to bonus room. i just buy straight and get my free shipping and bonus bucks. u stay ahead of the game this way


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

love Mann Lake. Used them almost a decade now. ALWAYS have been pleased.
rob


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I have tried and tried to price Mann Lake away, but when you're ordering in limited quantities like I do... they make the most sense (by far) every time. I've had humble abodes and many other more "bulk" suppliers quote me shipping and once included Mann Lake is still significantly cheaper for me. I ordered some migratory tops awhile back (in winter) and never got around to removing one of them on the bottom of the box until I assembled the frames that were stacked on top of it. During shipping it must have been jarred (it was packed kind of funny). One of the keepers broke off, I emailed them because to me it was a packing issue. I said don't send a new one, I'll fix this one, just wanted them to know that I thought it could have been packed better.

Three days later I had a new migratory top. Agree with dsegrest that they treat me like I'm a big spender when I'm not. They are always quick to answer questions, you get an actual person on the phone, etc. Granted I haven't order much stuff from elsewhere (one order from Kelley's that got delayed delayed delayed). Mann Lake likely has a lifelong customer here unless something major changes. Absolutely zero complaints.


----------

